# Can I drop the tranny with the transfer case attached?



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

With the motor/tranny in the car, but the subframe and power steering rack completely out, can I drop the tranny with the transfer case attached?

My car is a 2001 225 Quattro Coupe, for what it's worth. I dropped the transmission after disconnecting the transfer case a year and a half ago, but I have to do it again to replace my rear main seal and clutch disk as the current one is soaked in oil. 

There's an annoying 6mm allen that holds the transfer case side of the drive flange to the car, and you can't remove the transfer case until you get it out. The trouble is that it requires a 1/4" drive 6mm allen socket. Last time I did this, I had a long 6mm allen that fit into a 1/4" hex 1/4" drive adapter that I taped together to get it out, but I can't find that straight 6mm allen key anywhere, and that's my next step...

So, if I remove the propeller shaft from the transfer case (3 twelve-point bolts, IIRC) and remove the transfer case support, should I be able to drop the transmission/transfer case? I don't know if anyone has gone this route, but if it works, I can start doing it now rather than wait for my 1/4" drive allen set to arrive (it's about a week away).


----------



## Alec's TT (Jan 28, 2013)

You can drop the trans with the motor still in?


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Yes. There's a write-up on here somewhere on exactly how. I followed that last time, but it involves removing the transfer case from the transmission, and you have to replace the three O-rings that go between the two as well as drain the fluid, and have that awkward 6mm Allen and at least 18" of 1/4" extensions...

Sent from my XT1254 using Tapatalk


----------



## 20v GTI Guy (Aug 20, 2001)

Yes I dropped the trans with the transfer case attached because I didn't have a long enough allen key to get the center allen out. 

It was very awkward and heavy and took 2 people to get out and back in... Getting it back in was a pain. I would definitely just make sure I had the allen key next time to remove the transfer case first.


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Allen key is ordered; I just have to wait for it to get here. If I can find the one that's missing, then I'll disconnect the transfer case before the new one shows up. I'm ready to drive again, and this is the only thing slowing me down at the moment. Well, that or finding a new transfer case for my 2003 Dodge Dakota. The thing is, I have all the parts I need to fix the TT; I just need to drop the transmission and finish the job.


----------



## Alec's TT (Jan 28, 2013)

Taking the t case off is a non issue for me. I tried to take the trans off with the case still on it, but out of the car and it was a bitch, so props to doing it still in the car. Also have not had an issue reusing the orings a time or two.


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Good to know! I have the new O-rings already, so I may as well install them. I'll probably remove the transfer case while it's still in the bay, then. I'm working by myself, and last time I did it, I beat the heck out of my triceps bench pressing that thing up and down.


----------



## quattrosNrabbits (Jun 23, 2007)

Guide from the r32 forum:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...ck-Version&p=85365251&viewfull=1#post85365251

The Hazet tool (long 6mm allen bit, 1/2" drive) is T10197 https://audi.snapon.com/SpecialToolsDetail.aspx?itemId=30430003 something like $11. Easy peasy.


----------



## lite1979 (Sep 9, 2005)

Thanks. I did refer to that thread in summer of 2014 when I replaced my clutch, flywheel and pressure plate the first time. I think the how-to on this forum refers to it early in the post. Regarding the 6mm bit, I have one on the way, but thanks for the Snap-On link. They make great stuff. Do you own that particular special tool?


----------



## quattrosNrabbits (Jun 23, 2007)

*Yep*

Originally purchased to remove the intake manifold bolts on an AAN 5 cylinder motor. Happily found out it worked on the xfer case deep axle cup bolt too.


----------

